# Any info on the location of the Washington regional?



## Required (Sep 11, 2018)

Sup ya'll, I'm trying to find out when/where the Washington regional is? I used the search bar, but I'm also functionally impotent so I might not have done the best job. I heard the 16th through the 26th, but I have no idea and can't make a Facebook to find out. Rainbows not really my thing, but I have time off and I'm gonna be in Bend seeing Lost Dog the 17th anyway, so I might hop up depending on location. Any info helps. Thank ya'll!


----------



## Deleted member 21003 (Sep 20, 2018)

It's in Gifford Pinchot again, council is near Stabler


----------



## Detour (Jan 27, 2019)

That's an awesome place Gifford Pinchot


----------



## Silver Trampstar (Apr 22, 2019)

any updated info?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 9, 2019)

Required said:


> Sup ya'll . . . I'm also functionally impotent . . .



Awesome.


----------

